# '48 Chevy Panel



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was able to get some serious work bench time this past weekend and took some pictures of the finished '48 Panel that I've been too busy to complete (until now). I was getting a bit antsy seeing everyone else get their's posted and mine was still sittin' in primer! Now she's done and I'm tinkering with another one. I think the next one will carry the Speed Inc. logo along with a nice 2-tone. I used a parafilm material to mask the fenders on this one. It came out far better than I was expecting. Never used the stuff before, but it makes a crisp line and comes right off the body with no sticky gunk left behind.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Still liking these panels!!! I believe I detect some ghost flames in that side panel :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

On the side and over the hood as well, but the camera angle didn't come close to catching those. The flames came out a bit more ghostly than I wanted at first, but it's grown on me. It really shows well on the hood.

-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Real nice job Paul. Love the purple color!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn! Time to get pics of mine posted. Great job Paul!!


Jim Sgrig


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Paul.
Another sharp looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!! it's ok to call it "Plum Crazy Purple!!!" :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

WesJY said:


> SWEET!! it's ok to call it "Plum Crazy Purple!!!" :thumbsup:
> 
> As a devout Mopar worshipper, can I really do that on a Chevy? Now I need to look for a Dodge version! Didn't someone make a die-cast 53-54 Dodge pick up? I need to start looking...
> 
> -Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:KOOL-RIDE !!! 

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,

Hey, hey, hey your panel looks fun, fun, fun painted up and detailed like you did with the light blue fenders! :thumbsup: 

Bet you had a blast running it around your track too. :woohoo:

Bob...cool panel body...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Purple Panel! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Purple Panel Pavement Pounder.That looks GREAT!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Super Coupe said:


> Purple Panel Pavement Pounder.That looks GREAT!


Wow! Try saying that 3 times fast! I think you just named the Panel.

-Paul


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great color combo!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Wow! Try saying that 3 times fast! I think you just named the Panel.
> 
> -Paul


Glad I could help.:thumbsup:


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*I like it*

Pshoe64, very nice paint scheme on the panel. That panel is one of my favorites, I have two for my gas truck .
I guess this will be my first official question here without doing a lot of searching. Where are these different bodies found, I've been out of the HO slot cars for many years, and thinking about jumping back in. ( Winter's a comin")


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

DelRay said:


> Pshoe64, very nice paint scheme on the panel. That panel is one of my favorites, I have two for my gas truck .
> I guess this will be my first official question here without doing a lot of searching. Where are these different bodies found, I've been out of the HO slot cars for many years, and thinking about jumping back in. ( Winter's a comin")


In the case of the '48 panel, I made molds and resin cast the body to fit on a Auto World or AFX 4-Gear chassis. There are several members here at HT that cast their own or have a business doing just that sort of thing. I myself do trade or sell the bodies I make, but in very limited numbers, about 50 per design due to mold wear and tear.

I will send you a PM with my website link showing the bodies I have produced over the last few years. But there are several other makers out there with really cool stuff.

-Paul


----------



## hammer1970 (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice....


----------

